# New Shopping Site



## ashis_lakra (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, 

I just came across a new website . If you know whether this website is legal or not, please post here. also, give reviews abt that website.. cuz i find sweet deals from them.     

Welcome to vineet yadav: Buy, Shop Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Computers, Gift Items, Fitness & Sports, Jewellery, toys at best price: Powered by iGlobul.com


----------



## newway01 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are just using iGlobul Partner program where anyone can create a shopping portal as a franchisee. If we are looking for shopping online, there are better places to go with..


----------



## ksundar (May 22, 2011)

I came across a similar one,I think:

thechennaistore.com


----------

